# Anyone got a phone number for Nerys / Gremlin Rides?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Should have had some corns collected at 1 but no sign of them, just need to find out the situation!

Cheers

Gary


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

heres the number,07817795575 !


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

cheers  calling them now : victory:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

no problem: victory:


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

number dont excist :crazy::bash:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yea I tried the number they advertise earlier but its non existent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

07780522349 was the number i had for them


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Cheers, left a message

:bash:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmm they will be 3 and a half hours late and didnt even bother to let us know.

Glad its not me paying otherwise I would be fuming.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

did there have a contact number for you? there cant help getting delayed!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

They had 2 contact numbers and really werent bothered that they were just under an hour and a half late and estimated another 2 hours.

Buggered our plans for the day.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

What's being delivered? [/nosey]


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Three corns in faunariums being collected and delivered further up the country.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

And apparently they turned up wet and freezing cold ten minutes ago (11.20 !!!!!)

I think the people that received the corns will be posting soon.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

mmm I know Gremlin combine journeys to keep the costs for the customer down so maybe they were delayed on other runs which left them running late?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

brittone05 said:


> mmm I know Gremlin combine journeys to keep the costs for the customer down so maybe they were delayed on other runs which left them running late?


Probably but thats still no excuse. They said they have the heat etc so why would the corns be freezing?

Anyway the corns are now where they need to be, safe and well at last.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I doubt Nerys would ever jeopardise the wellbeing of an animal during a journey  If she was delayed then it would be for a genuine reason - it isn't worth risking her insurance, reputation and such like for anything else.

Am sure she will contact you when she signs online (once she gets home usually)


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I was under the impression she was very genuine which is why this whole episode has really surprised me.

Anyway, whats done is done, lesson learned, no more couriers.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> I was under the impression she was very genuine which is why this whole episode has really surprised me.
> 
> Anyway, whats done is done, lesson learned, no more couriers.


Me too. I don't know why they would've turned up wet? That sounds a bit odd to me. Personally I'd allow the use of Reptile Taxi but only because friends have used them and given me glowing reports. I don't know anyone personally who has used another courier. I do feel though if you want anything you should ALWAYS view it beforehand, and so making the trip in person is always the better option. I'm glad they're where they should be safe now though.

I'm assuming Nerys apologised and told you why she was running late when she turned up?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Fangio said:


> Me too. I don't know why they would've turned up wet? That sounds a bit odd to me. Personally I'd allow the use of Reptile Taxi but only because friends have used them and given me glowing reports. I don't know anyone personally who has used another courier. I do feel though if you want anything you should ALWAYS view it beforehand, and so making the trip in person is always the better option. I'm glad they're where they should be safe now though.
> 
> I'm assuming Nerys apologised and told you why she was running late when she turned up?


Dont believe so.

Will leave the corns new owners to comment.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

SteveL said:


> 07780522349 was the number i had for them


That's the one I have too : victory:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I used Nerys with no probs at all. And she even brought a skunk along for our amusement. I know she's one busy lass, but I can't comment because I don't know the details of what happened. By the way, I'm a bit biased because Nerys is one of my heros :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

As said Nery has probably combined a few runs on the same day to keep the costs of deliverys down .There good people .


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

SteveL said:


> As said Nery has probably combined a few runs on the same day to keep the costs of deliverys down .There good people .


Thats what I thought.

Well it was unfortunate but im sure it wasnt intentional, but a simple phone call would have helped.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

first of all, you were told it would be one or after, depending on how the run was going. and i was also told you would be in and around all day. 

bearing in mind i racked up nearly 14 hours driving and some 800 or so mile, there are bound to be hold ups.

secondly, next time, you might want to think a little more about whether its a good idea to leave the water in the bowls of snakes who are then making a long road journey. of COURSE they will get wet when you leave their bowls in their faunariums filled with water.

thirdly, no, with yesterdays weather, corn snakes would not have needed transport heat packs, with the van temperature running at about mid 70's on the heating, which had us both sweating, it would have done more damage to sit them near a heat pack kicking off 50 degrees. it is far better that they arrive cooler than too hot. 

you might have given more thought to how you packed them for the trip tho, it looked like they had literally been taken off a rack and shoved into my hands.. personally i would have packed the corns into cricket tubs with scrumpled kitchen towel, and then placed those inside cleaned out, faunariums with the water bowl emptied and removed. if i had known the state you were going to give me them in, i would have taken spare tubs to remove the corns into, as it was, i took 3 pillow cases to travel them in, which are not really suitable for biro sized corns. but then, i was not told the age or size of what i was collecting.

from now on, becasue of what i have learnt from you, i will be taking spare tubs of all sizes along. 

the problem is, that, most people would rather the courier did not open boxes and play about with the snakes in them before they are delivered. i like to collect an animal, and leave it in what its in until i deliver to the new owner, rather than drag it out and swap it from box to box whilst in transit. i would rather not use my own boxes for repeat snakes, as that way there is no risk of transferring any problems that an animal might have had, onto someone elses. i have picked up snakes to courier with mites before for instance.. its far better that they are packed in something suitable by the person who owns them, and when cheap tubs cost only a few quid, its hardly going to break the bank is it?

i mean, you would hardly take anything else to a courier unprepared for a trip would you? imagine posting a letter with no envelope, a dvd with no box etcetcetc

you are the first person who has had a problem, and from you i have learnt.

check that there is no water in the bowls before you accept the snakes

and next time, i will not accept snakes for the trip, unless they are suitabley packed for the trip by the seller, UNLESS PREVIOUSLY ARRANGED

thanks for the feedback however 

Nerys


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Just FYI - The water WAS taken out of the bowls prior to you taking them, we arent stupid!!

We were told that you would prove heat etc and would be with us at 1.

We decided to leave the snakes in their faunariums so as not to disturb them, perfectly sensible thing to do!!

Talk about grabbing at excuses!!

Lesson learned, no more courier delivered animals.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the water was NOT taken out no, sorry, you must have forgotten.. i did think it was a bit stupid yes when i realised what you had done.

otherwise, how would they have got wet? they hardly traveled in an open top car in the rain you know.

in fact there was still a little water in one of the bowls when i took them from the back of the van in glos.

i have no need to grab at excuses gary, those are the facts.

and yes, the van i had on hire was heated, thats the whole van, so the ambient temperature is in the low 70's. unfortunately, if you will leave water in the bowls, it will spill out, and they will get wet yes.

Nerys


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I used Reptile Taxi and Nerys in the past and didn't have any probs : victory:

But no one is perfect, shit happens in life,and sometimes one can destroy a reputation in 1 second which took 10 years to build. It's just what life is about.

If for each problem I had, I'd rule it out for good, I'd not use the post office, ebay, sky, mobiles, dvla, supermarkets and loads of other companies ever again.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Me too. I don't know why they would've turned up wet? That sounds a bit odd to me. Personally I'd allow the use of Reptile Taxi but only because friends have used them and given me glowing reports. I don't know anyone personally who has used another courier. I do feel though if you want anything you should ALWAYS view it beforehand, and so making the trip in person is always the better option. I'm glad they're where they should be safe now though.
> 
> I'm assuming Nerys apologised and told you why she was running late when she turned up?


 
Reptile taxi are fabulous... YES

they always carry extra boxes and tubs...

but hey im biased as ditta really is fantastic LOL


maybe lessons can be learned from this mis-hap ....

im just glad the snakes are warm and safe now...

reptile taxi use heat mats in their car if its going to be cold...

another great idea


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sparkle said:


> Reptile taxi are fabulous... YES
> 
> they always carry extra boxes and tubs...
> 
> but hey im biased as ditta really is fantastic LOL


thats the annoying thing sparkle, i took along 3 pillow cases and poly boxes just in case, as i was told i was collecting 3 corns... just not that they were such diddy ones!

N


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Give Drivers Time please.*

Am not getting into the squabble between you to. 
But can i add, being an ex radio/telephone operator for a Taxi firm ( over 200 cars.) Its damn hard to predict when that taxi ect is going to turn up on time. 
Wish people think before they slate couriers /taxi drivers off before they find out the facts. 
There could have been anything that can hold up a delivery. Car smash on Motorways/A roads. Traffic works that suddenly spring up, a break down anything. 
Also as lot of people know Its is highly illegal to use a mobile phone whilst driving and if you on a motorway can be a bit hard to ring to say we going to be late. even if you are hands free. (dont agree with mobiles anyway. )
Give them time to turn up. Least in this case they did turn up. Better later than never is the old adage. 
After all i give my support workers 10 mins either side of leaving their clients because of bad traffic or hold ups. (and they could be just 3 miles away.) You never know what happens on the roads these days.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

athy59 said:


> Am not getting into the squabble between you to.
> But can i add, being an ex radio/telephone operator for a Taxi firm ( over 200 cars.) Its damn hard to predict when that taxi ect is going to turn up on time.
> Wish people think before they slate couriers /taxi drivers off before they find out the facts.
> There could have been anything that can hold up a delivery. Car smash on Motorways/A roads. Traffic works that suddenly spring up, a break down anything.
> ...


Spot on. A typical example of this is when I went to Ashford to meet the bus to go to Hamm a couple of weeks ago.

It was a 90 mile journey, so I left with plenty of time thinking it would take me 1:45 minutes to get there (allowing some time for traffic jams, etc).

It actually took me 2:45 minutes and I almost missed the bus.

On the way back, it took me 1:20 minutes to drive the same 90 miles :roll:


----------



## angel_eyed_dancer (Nov 4, 2007)

why didnt you mention any of this when you collected them from me? i tiped the water down the sink at about 12:50 as was told you would be there at 1pm luckily nothing else came up so i didnt need to go out anywhere but yeh a call would of helped just to let us know you was running late. then at about 2 ish when found out you was going to be a little while yet i put about 2 drops of water incase they needed a drink while sat there waiting. no where near enough to soak them. and yeh thats first time i have had a snakes picked up by a company, so i thought it would be ok they went in their housing. if it was wrong im sorry for that bit on my behalf but the rest was not due to me. i just wish if you had prob with way i gave them to you that you would of just mentioned it to me, so i would know for the futre, but nothing was said :whistling2::blush:

not trying to make argument, im just puttin my side across :whistling2:: victory::blush:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh, there was not a lot i could do about it.. as has been said, we were running late by then already, i didn't have anything they could have gone into.. i should have gotten you to tip the water out yes tho...

tbh, if they only had a few drops of water in the bowl, they could not have been wet when they got to the other end tho.. so i am confused.. either they were not wet, or there was more than two drops in there..

as there is no way water can have got into the faunariums from inside the van...

ah well, never mind, you can only learn from things and move on.. i will be adding a load of crix tubs to the "things i must take with me" list..

nice to meet you anyway a-e-d, and i hope the pregnancy goes well

N


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I am happy to let this pass - Nerys we dont have a problem with you BUT I will make one suggestion.

SURELY a courier such as yourself that delivers and collects should call the person you are collecting from on the day to make sure they will be there? You had no contact with us at all so we could have gone out and really screwed you up!

Secondly - A phone call is ALL it takes to let us know you will be late.

Peace.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yep, thats the only thing i will say, i should have called you sooner yes.. 

so i do apologise for that.. 

i had got the impression that you would be around all day however, either at the address i want to, or your ex partners place, which i had the address for also, just in case.

anyway, as said.. move on etc.

N


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

closed as requested


----------

